# 8 week Vizsla puppy



## Caseyneil (Jul 25, 2020)

Hello. We have had our puppy now for a little over a week. We are struggling with potty training. We crate him at night. My wife is home during the day. We are playing with a lot. The hard thing is that he will be playing and without notice or warning start peeing. His pee is crystal clear. We can take him outside and he pee’s and we always give him a treat. We can go back inside and within 5 minutes he might pee. I am looking for suggestions. He is having 5-6 accidents a day maybe more. Is this normal for such a young puppy? It has been a while since we had a puppy


----------



## Mcolaya (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi!
I feel your pain. My pup is doing the same she just turned 9 weeks. She’s really smart and we’ve just had to be more proactive about her peeing. We live in an apartment so we use potty pads and she only uses them to pee and poops outside. As soon as she gets in from her walk we watch her like a hawk and when she starts sniffing to much we guide her to the pads be 8/10 times she pees.


----------



## PinDave (Jul 1, 2020)

When we first brought Maui home at 8-weeks-old, he was the same. What we did was set an alarm on our phone every hour, to take him out to pee whether he needed to or not. At the start, at night, I would stay up late to take him out as late as possible, and my wife would take him out early, but it didn‘t take long before he could go through the night.

Occasionally, he would release a little sprinkle if he got really excited, but taking him out every hour helped immeasurably! Over time, you can start to space that out longer, but the routine gets him used to the idea that pee’ing is an outside activity!


----------



## Caseyneil (Jul 25, 2020)

Thank you. We feel like we are doing all we can. Maybe this is just the way it is until they are older to understand?? We don’t remember our Aussie being thing way


----------



## samdora7 (Jun 13, 2019)

The every hour method works pretty well.
We also brought our pup home at 8 weeks and he only had a few accidents in the first week or so. 

During the day if he would nap I would make sure the second he is awake to pick him up and bring him outside for a quick pee. Then back inside and if he was totally awake play a little (20-30min) and then take him back outside for pee. My cue was mainly if he would suddenly stop playing. I would then just pick him up and take him outside. Then he would normally go back to sleep but if he was still playful we would go for a short walk. 

At night (already from day 1) we would remove his water from around 21:00 (normally go to bed at 23:00). At 23:00 we would take him outside for another quick pee and then he would go in his crate until the morning. We never had any accidents in the crate and we also never had to wake up at night to take him out.

These days (he just turned 1) we still take him out for a last pee before he goes to sleep. However he now has access to water the whole time. 

Hope this helps! 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Caseyneil (Jul 25, 2020)

Again, thank you. We take him out every 15-20 minutes. When he is playing hard it seems this is when the small accidents happen. He will start to go and we pick him up and take him out. I know with all dogs it is the trainer not the dog so we are just trying to figure out what we are doing wrong. How long are you all putting yours in the crate. For example, do you play with them an hour, then take them out to pee, then put them back in the crate? Or are you just putting them in the crate when your gone and at night?


----------



## samdora7 (Jun 13, 2019)

Don’t beat yourself up too much; you’re doing very well. Anticipating on puppies is very hard work.

Perhaps try to see if you can find a pattern in the playing/peeing scenario. Is it 15 - 20 - 30 min that he can play without accidents? If you manage to figure it out you can try and be a step ahead of that and then slowly build it up.

As a puppy (up to 5-6 months) I was crating him very regularly. The first few weeks/months I would just keep track of how many hours he would sleep...and aimed for 16 - 18 hours sleep a day. We have a busy household and he wasn’t able to go to sleep on his own in the living area due to distractions. 

The routine was eat - play/walk - sleep and I’d make sure we stop the activities before he became overexcited - takes a while but you’ll learn how to read him quicker every time. At this point I’d direct him to the crate, make sure he’s calmed down and then close the door and let him sleep.

This is what worked for us; we are 1st time puppy owners (besides family dogs we had when growing up). This forum is very helpful; we used a lot of tips found here and be reassured : this is normal puppy behavior and by putting in the work your are doing now you are setting your pup and yourself up for success! 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## samdora7 (Jun 13, 2019)

samdora7 said:


> Don’t beat yourself up too much; you’re doing very well. Anticipating on puppies is very hard work.
> 
> Perhaps try to see if you can find a pattern in the playing/peeing scenario. Is it 15 - 20 - 30 min that he can play without accidents? If you manage to figure it out you can try and be a step ahead of that and then slowly build it up.
> 
> ...



Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2019)

Our pup did this for awhile too, I think it just takes some patience. He was constantly having accidents until about 12 weeks. We did buy him a set of bells to ring at the door when he needed to go out and that made a huge difference! We still use them, they are great. Good luck it’s frustrating in the beginning


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just to be on the safe side, you can try to get a urine sample. You can drop it off at your vet, for them to test it.

There's a good chance he's just being a boy puppy. Try to keep him outside a little bit longer, so he potties more than once. Boys are notorious for getting sidetracked, and not fully emptying their bladder all at once.


----------



## Caseyneil (Jul 25, 2020)

Thank you all very much. This was very encouraging. We are going to take all of your advice and use it. We are going to be working with him very hard this week. Sandora 7 thank you. The one ting we are going to start doing more is using the crate. Again, we use at night and maybe once or twice in the day. We used it more yesterday and got it down to 2-3 accidents only while he was playing.


----------



## Shayecal13 (Aug 28, 2020)

Caseyneil said:


> Hello. We have had our puppy now for a little over a week. We are struggling with potty training. We crate him at night. My wife is home during the day. We are playing with a lot. The hard thing is that he will be playing and without notice or warning start peeing. His pee is crystal clear. We can take him outside and he pee’s and we always give him a treat. We can go back inside and within 5 minutes he might pee. I am looking for suggestions. He is having 5-6 accidents a day maybe more. Is this normal for such a young puppy? It has been a while since we had a puppy


Hello! I also received my 8.5 week old vizsla about 2 weeks ago. We have been pretty fortunate in that he’s only been having about one accident per day, sometimes we skip a day even. But i think our biggest help in this is his crate training. If he’s tired enough he can hold it for 5-6 hours at night. Every single time we take him out to pee or poop we say “outside outside!” And he now even will sit by the door if he has to go #2. So far with this little monster consistency has been the key to ours and his learning.


----------



## Caseyneil (Jul 25, 2020)

Yes. He is only 9 weeks old and is not going to the door. However, we don’t have a problem with poop but a problem with pee. We are going to is the crate a lot more this week and see what happens. Ours is out roaming the house and playing almost all day. He is outside a lot during the day and we have 0 accidents. His accidents our happening from 6:00 p.m. until about 9:00 p.m.. That is whence are all indoors hanging out.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

My pup is 19 weeks old now and still sometimes she pees in the house after playing. It’s a puppy being a puppy.


----------



## MG_Vizsla (Sep 8, 2020)

"Potty" is the first command my 7-week old Vizsla learned. I took her out to the same spot after every nap, 30 minutes after every meal, and before each nap and told her to do her business, after which she got a small treat. I did that for 3–4 days. I live on the third floor of a walkup apartment, so that routine got tiring fast. After she learned what "Potty" meant I exposed her to the Porch Potty I set up on my porch/back stairs. I maintained the same routine with the Porch Potty for another week and she caught on very quickly. She just turned 11 weeks yesterday and at this point she just runs to the kitchen to be let out when she has to pee or poop. She hasn't had any accidents that weren't my fault since the second week I got her–she'll usually wait by the porch door for a minute for me to come and let her out before she'll go on the floor. I recently installed a doggy door and she caught on immediately. 

Puppies crave routine. If you show them what the expectation is and reward them for meeting your expectations they catch on quick.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Caseyneil, it has been a month since your original post. Could you tell us if any progress has been made with the housebreaking, and if so, what worked?


----------

